# Successful Marriott to Marriott II trades at 9-12 months?



## GregT (Mar 22, 2011)

All,

TUGgers will recall that on-going questions have been raised about the current viability of the Marriott preference as well as general questions about how much Marriott inventory is available from II.

TUGgers will recall that I had a pending trade request for Feb 2012 into Marriott Aruba Ocean Club that matched to a Worldmark trade request, versus my identical trade request offering my MOC Studio (the MOC Studio should have matched, not the WM).

Now, I currently have an on-going trade request to trade back into Feb/Mar/April 2012 at Maui Ocean Club, where I should have a trading preference (trading back into my own resort) as well as the general Marriott preference.   I don't really want the trade (and will reject it when it comes), I'm just curious to see a successful match (and when).

So far, no hits for a Feb/Mar/April 2012 MOC Studio, which just seems bizarre -- no Studios deposited at all????!!!  Yes, I realize its early at 11/12/13 months, but I am still surprised with the deuce.

So.....in the interests of tracking successful II trades (simple normal trades), I would appreciate if TUGgers would report any successful II trade here that is 9-12 months out (and irrespective of DClub enrollment).   

I am most interested in a "prime" season trade acquired that was via trade request versus something spotted with Instant Exchange.  I'm still puzzled by my own trading history here -- with Aruba Ocean Club and now trading back into MOC.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 22, 2011)

What was the Aruba Ocean Club unit that came through - studio, 1 BR or 2 BR?
What was the Worldmark unit you offered - location, size, etc...


----------



## brigechols (Mar 22, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> What was the Aruba Ocean Club unit that came through - studio, 1 BR or 2 BR?
> What was the Worldmark unit you offered - location, size, etc...


As I recall, a studio unit came through. With WM, you generally use a three bedroom float for pending requests.. Upon a successful match, the correct number of credits are deducted based on the number of bedrooms.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 22, 2011)

I reported on TUG before, but here are my matched exchanges again.
I booked 2010 week 50 at shadow ridge (thanks to FredM) which is a platinum season. I locked it off and depositted to II and asked two ongoing search. Both got matched within a month or so.
1) shadow ridge 1BR got matched with last week of June at fairway villas 2BR. summer weeks are prime season there.
2) studio side matched with cypress harbour x-mas week, it is 2BR

First one matched at 8 months out (from check-in date).
Second one matched at 13 months out (from check-in date).


----------



## reedps (Mar 22, 2011)

July 2010 I put in a request for Harbor Pointe HHI using my platinum Grande Vista studio.  I received a match within 2 days for this summer (end of June).  The Master portion of the unit was used to book an instant exchange...a 2 bedroom spring break trade back into Grande Vista.


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2011)

On 1/6/2011, I requested a MOC week for 7/30/2011 with a 2009 week I had on deposit. I received my request on 1/8/2011, very quick exchange for a high demand week using an old deposited week. Maybe I just got lucky. I don't know, but I was surprised and pleased at how fast it came through.


----------



## siberiavol (Mar 22, 2011)

Bee said:


> On 1/6/2011, I requested a MOC week for 7/30/2011 with a 2009 week I had on deposit. I received my request on 1/8/2011, very quick exchange for a high demand week using an old deposited week. Maybe I just got lucky. I don't know, but I was surprised and pleased at how fast it came through.



I got a Jan 2012 ocean point for a  deposited silver Harbor Point at about 12 months. There is horrible availability for fall 2011 Hilton Head compared to the past.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 22, 2011)

Bee said:


> On 1/6/2011, I requested a MOC week for 7/30/2011 with a 2009 week I had on deposit. I received my request on 1/8/2011, very quick exchange for a high demand week using an old deposited week. Maybe I just got lucky. I don't know, but I was surprised and pleased at how fast it came through.



That is a great exchange! Happy for you!!


----------



## Cmore (Mar 22, 2011)

I just received a Desert Springs II 2br for end of Jan/Beginning of Feb 2012 for an older Cypress Harbour summer week deposit.  I had been looking for something to show up for a few weeks and no 2Br units in the area were showing up - Lots studios and few few 1br. So I finally put in a request and it matched within a few days.  Not the most difficult trade to make, but happy it came thru.


----------



## GregT (Mar 23, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> What was the Aruba Ocean Club unit that came through - studio, 1 BR or 2 BR?
> What was the Worldmark unit you offered - location, size, etc...





brigechols said:


> As I recall, a studio unit came through. With WM, you generally use a three bedroom float for pending requests.. Upon a successful match, the correct number of credits are deducted based on the number of bedrooms.



Brigechols is correct, it was a Studio Unit that came through -- so the MOC Studio clearly had enough power to get it.  That remains a puzzling trade, and I've asked Marriott to pursue this with II, since the match shouldn't have happened.

That's one of the reasons I'm looking for a MOC trade now, just to confirm what is still possible.    I'm also repeating the Aruba Ocean Club trade request, using both the MOC Studio and the Worldmark, to see what matches next time.

I'll be happy when we have our Marriott preference back and trades are confirmed early enough to allow for decent flight plans.

Best,

Greg


----------



## MabelP (Mar 23, 2011)

1. At the beginning of September, I put in a request for Kauai Beach Club using a one bedroom President's Week at Desert Springs II. I was confirmed in six days for the Fourth of July.

2. I was confirmed during XMAS week 2010 for XMAS week 2011 for a two bedroom at Koolina. I used a Fourth of July Barony Beach.

3. I was confirmed in the middle of January for a two bedroom President's Week 2012 at Canyon Villas. I gave up a Fourth of July Barony Beach.


----------



## MALC9990 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Pending Requests for St Kitts*

I currently have 2 pending requests for Marriott St Kitts - linked together to get 2 consequtive weeks at St Kitts for period Apr 26th thru Jun 14th 2012. Units used for the requests were Week 48 2010 at Marriott Mai Khai beach Club and week 7 2011 at Marriott Phuket Beach Club.

Both Deposits are plat weeks but TDI for the Mai Khao Beach Club week is below average so I'm hoping the Marriott to Marriott preference will help on this exchange request.

Still not reached the 13 month date yet for the first dates.

I will report any success when/if the exchanges comne through.


----------



## AMJ (Mar 23, 2011)

I exchanged a July 30th Ocean Watch week for a July 30th Barony week about 10 to 11 months out. The exchange took a few weeks.


----------



## RedHook (Mar 23, 2011)

I exchanged 2011 week 24 Frenchman's Cove for 2011 week 25 Newport Coast Villas. It was at 11 months out.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 23, 2011)

How far out did the Aruba match. There are instances where Worldmark will out pull Marriott even with preference. This happens between 12-13 months. Doesn't seemingly for this one but it does happen for high demand properties. 
There old threads on wmowners of how this happens 



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> TUGgers will recall that on-going questions have been raised about the current viability of the Marriott preference as well as general questions about how much Marriott inventory is available from II.
> 
> ...


----------



## kjd (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my 2011 II trades so far.  The rest are banked for 2012.



	Exchange


	Marriott's Grande Vista Resort
MGV
Unit: TOMV (1 bedroom)
Week: 21 	Sat, May 21, 2011
Sat, May 28, 2011 	015957338
	Confirmed 	 

  Confirmed To:
  	Marriott's SurfWatch • MSF
Unit: TBBV (3 bedrooms)
Week: 52 	Fri, December 30, 2011
Fri, January 06, 2012 			 
  	  	  	  	Add Guest Certificate 	 

Exchange


	Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort
MGO
Unit: OCES (2 bedrooms)
Week: 9 	Sun, February 27, 2011
Sun, March 06, 2011 	016116573
	Confirmed 	 

  Confirmed To:
  	Marriott's SurfWatch • MSF
Unit: THBR (3 bedrooms)
Week: 52 	Sat, December 24, 2011
Sat, December 31, 2011 			 
  	  	  	  	Add Guest Certificate 	 

Exchange


	Marriott's Grand Chateau
MGC
Unit: TOGV (Efficiency)
Week: 1 	Sun, January 02, 2011
Sun, January 09, 2011 	015471704
	Confirmed 	 

  Confirmed To:
  	Marriott's Ocean Pointe • MPB
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 47 	Thu, November 24, 2011
Thu, December 01, 2011 			 
  	  	  	  	Add Guest Certificate 	 

Exchange


	Marriott's Grande Vista Resort
MGV
Unit: TOGV (Efficiency)
Week: 21 	Sat, May 21, 2011
Sat, May 28, 2011 	015957344
	Confirmed 	 

  Confirmed To:
  	Marriott's Ocean Pointe • MPB
Unit: OVTG (Efficiency)
Week: 27 	Fri, July 08, 2011
Fri, July 15, 2011


----------



## JPrisco (Mar 23, 2011)

MGV May 21-28th 2011 1BR for a MGV 2BR Feb 18-25th 2012 (school vacation).


----------



## GregT (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep Traveling said:


> How far out did the Aruba match. There are instances where Worldmark will out pull Marriott even with preference. This happens between 12-13 months. Doesn't seemingly for this one but it does happen for high demand properties.
> There old threads on wmowners of how this happens



The Aruba matched on exactly 12 months from check-in (actually something like 11 months and 29 days).   

I agree with your comment about Worldmark pulling Marriotts at 12-13 months out, but my experience (before this one) had always been 13 months, less 24 days out.   I always assumed that was because that Marriott went through the 24 day preference period with no takers and then fell to the first non-Marriott, which would be my Worldmark trade request.   I have many many Worldmark trade requests ongoing (about 8 of them currently) just to play with what it can get.  

But this was the first time I had a concrete example of Worldmark request beating out a Marriott request to get a Marriott week (that was owner deposited, and not part of a bulk deposit where there isn't a preference).   

Puzzling stuff, I asked Marriott to notify II that questions were raised about whether or not the Marriott preference was functioning as designed.

Please do keep posting your successful II trades, the data included is encouraging.

Best,

Greg


Here's my original thread on the Aruba trade:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140472


----------



## Art (Mar 23, 2011)

I just received confirmation a little over 9 months out  for a  December 3, 2011 ocean view 2  BR unit at  Ko 'Olina in exchange  for an early March  Grande Ocean  week.  I had also  included Waiohai and the new Maui Ocean Club towers in my request.  There is a chance the  confirmation could  have been  sooner. For some  reason II had me listed  as wanting only a Sunday check-in.  I received the  confirmation the day after the II rep told me that on one  of their  monthly calls and changed  my requests to a Friday/Saturday  check-in.

The last  time I  did a similar  exchange, I received  Waiohai almost exactly 12 months out.  However, at  that time, Waiohai was still in developer  sales. That request used  a Veterans Day week Grande Ocean deposit.

Art


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that all these great trades happened at least 9 months and usually more like 10 to 11 months ago, which was pre DC.  Am I right about that?  Perhaps many more tuggers will reply with recent trades but this post is so far proving that post DC, trades have not been happening.

...and thank you so much for the great worldmark info.  I am a new WM owner and after reading this post, I am going to make sure all my Marriott requests are put in about a year ahead of time.  I've been waiting since December for a summer beach week at any Marriott through Worldmark with no sucess.  I've been waiting for the same trade using a Marriott week for much longer (since September) with no luck.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Majority of my trades have been matched out in the 12 to 11 month range.   I cannot travel during off-peak times because we only travel during our children's vacations from school.  That leaves us Thanksgiving, Christmas, Spring break (only once in awhile as work does not allow for spring break travel most years) and summers.  

The places we have traded to are:

Ko'Olina - twice (12 months out and both weeks during Thanksgiving week)

Newport Beach - twice (12 months out once for Thanksgiving week and one for a June week)

Manor Club - once (12 months out for a end of July week)

Grande Vista - once (12 months out for a Thanksgiving week)

The Cliff's Resort (Kauai) - once (6 months out for Thanksgiving week)

The Suites at Fisherman's Wharf - once (less than 5 months out for mid-October week)

Worldmark at Depoe Bay (12 months out for a Thanksgiving week)

For my last trade, I was originally trying for Crystal Shores for Spring break April 2011.  I put my request in February 2010.  However, at the same time this whole DC point thing was being worked on and it appeared inventory was low.  I thought it would be easy to snag a developer week since it wasn't a sold out resort.  I'm thinking they held back the developer weeks in order to put them into the DC inventory.  By the end of June 2010, I still didn't have a trade yet for Spring break week.  So, I added more resorts to my list.  I added all the Marriott Hawaii properties.  In hindsight I probably should have added the other Florida properties.  Some time in July 2010 I was matched to Waiohai (I own at Waiohai so, basically I traded back into my own resort).  So nine months out. 

So, I've always try to put my request in 12 to 14 months out.   I like to use frequent flyer points as often as possible when traveling.  So, far I've been lucky with the II program.  

I'm excited about the DC program because I  need to move away from the traditional timeshare model of checking in on Fri, Sat or Sun.   It is very expensive to fly on those days and it would be nice to do Wed to Wed type trips.  There are more frequent flyer miles available during the week, etc...  So, I hope eventually with the DC program this will give us these types of opportunities.   However, the only thing I've done in the DC program is use my 800 bonus points.  I got a one night stay at Kauai Beach Club (4 months out using the waitlist system).   It would work better if regular resorts had check in on any day of the week.


----------



## vacationmama (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had a request in for Myrtle Beach Marriott or any Hilton Head since last June and have no matches and this is using a platinum 2 bedroom Aruba Ocean Club. Date to go June 25. Bordering on furious with system. Figured that a year in advance was plenty for the request.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 23, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Just wanted to point out that all these great trades happened at least 9 months and usually more like 10 to 11 months ago, which was pre DC.  Am I right about that?  Perhaps many more tuggers will reply with recent trades but this post is so far proving that post DC, trades have not been happening.
> 
> I've been waiting since December for a summer beach week at any Marriott through Worldmark with no sucess.  I've been waiting for the same trade using a Marriott week for much longer (since September) with no luck.



My marriott-marriott trades were only 3-4 months ago, so it was AFTER DC program started.
If you wanted 2011 summer beach location, December was too late. Some people start ongoing search at 18 months out - request on Dec. 2010 for summer 2012.
I could get marriott legend edge (FL gulf) week 27 (2011) with my worldmark on late November - early December of 2010.
Don't lose your hope, there are many great sightings for high demand marriott resorts/weeks during flexchange these days.


----------



## NJDave (Mar 23, 2011)

I deposited two Cypress Harbour Christmas weeks in December 2009 and immediately requested Hawaii for July 2011.   In August 2010, I received a two bedroom for July 2011 at KBC.  I still have not received a confirmation for Maui through interval, but had my choice of check in day, size of unit and view using points for MOC.  I reserved a one bedroom oceanfront with points but still have that on-going Interval request.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 23, 2011)

I deposited a 2 BR Frenchman's Cove Christmas week in January and received a 2BR Thanksgiving week Oceana Palms a few hours later.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 23, 2011)

I deposited a platinum 2012 Marriott Shadow Ridge and was confirmed yesterday into a two bedroom at Ko Olina in January 2012.


----------



## JanT (Mar 23, 2011)

Gonna try Ko Olina in January again, huh?     Sure hope the weather is better for you next year!



ada903 said:


> I deposited a platinum 2012 Marriott Shadow Ridge and was confirmed yesterday into a two bedroom at Ko Olina in January 2012.


----------



## Art (Mar 23, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Just wanted to point out that all these great trades happened at least 9 months and usually more like 10 to 11 months ago, which was pre DC.  Am I right about that?  Perhaps many more tuggers will reply with recent trades but this post is so far proving that post DC, trades have not been happening.
> 
> ...and thank you so much for the great worldmark info.  I am a new WM owner and after reading this post, I am going to make sure all my Marriott requests are put in about a year ahead of time.  I've been waiting since December for a summer beach week at any Marriott through Worldmark with no sucess.  I've been waiting for the same trade using a Marriott week for much longer (since September) with no luck.



My trade happened three weeks ago.

My  reading of  the posts is that more than a few  of the great  trades have occurred since  the DC system  started.

Art


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 23, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I deposited a platinum 2012 Marriott Shadow Ridge and was confirmed yesterday into a two bedroom at Ko Olina in January 2012.



Great exchange!
I didn't deposit my shadow ridge week 12 yet, trying to figure out what I would do with it for 2012


----------



## GregT (Mar 24, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I deposited a platinum 2012 Marriott Shadow Ridge and was confirmed yesterday into a two bedroom at Ko Olina in January 2012.



Adriana, do you mind checking the Unit and seeing if this is a 5 letter code, versus a 4 letter code (which can be checked on II in My History)?

I'm very curious if the counter-trade week came from Marriott, or from an owner.

I'm intrigued by the number of TUGgers successful trades into properties that the Trust is deep in (Ko Olina, Oceana Palms, Newport Coast).

However, there are a number of excellent trades into properties not at all present in the Trust (Ocean Point, Surfwatch) so lots of good trades all around.  I appreciate all the feedback from my TUGging friends, this is encouraging that good trades remain viable.

Adriana, if you don't mind, please do check the Unit Code to confirm that it's a 4 letter Code (ie owner deposit) versus a 5 letter code (Marriott deposit). 

If it's a 5 letter code, I think people trying to trade into Ko Olina should feel good that Marriott is matching their 2BR trade requests.   The Trust is really deep in Ko Olina (and Timberlodge, Newport Coast, Oceana Palms, Crystal Shores) and it is possible that we see those II trades not taking long to get matched.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 24, 2011)

It is very nice to see that trades are still happening.  As somoene who has only been a Marriott owner for less than 7 months, this post is also great because it stresses the importance of putting in a request a year or so ahead of time.  Unfortunately for me, that wasn't possible this year because I didn't own until after the DC rolled out.  Next year, I will be better prepared thanks to the advice of tuggers, though.

Despite all these great trades, I do not see any summer beach week trades into Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach or even Florida that have come through recently.  There are lots of factors in play, I know -- like most owners using their week this year because of the economy or renting, etc..  However, I've heard from other owners who said summer beach week trades used to be matched within a month or two of deposit as recently as last year but not this year.  If the economy really is the main factor why summer beach week trades are not happening this year, then why did they happen last year when things were even worse?  Though there are many factos beside the DC to consider, all those other facots have always existed and trades still happened.  Now the DC is in play and the summer beach week trades have all but disapeared.  

I'm holding out some hope that as we get into April, the summer weeks Marriott is holding (if that's what is happening) will be release but I may have to give up by then because last minute travel is hard to do.

For next summer, I am putting my request in as soon as I can deposite my own Platinum week and hopefully having my request in 9-12 months out will do the trick.


----------



## CatJ114683 (Mar 24, 2011)

In Nov 2010 I put in a request thru II for a studio side at Canyon Villas for Jan 2012. I traded a 2009 left over studio from Grande Vista.  The trade came through in about 2 weeks.  At the same time, I put in a trade request with our off-brand one bedroom Cape Cod MA unit for late April/HHI and that came through for a 2 bdrm at Monarch about a week later.  We also just came back from last years exchange of a 2 bdr from Grande Vista to the Westin Rancho Mirage resort in CA. (even though we had requested any of the Marriott properties out there).    Why we are all so hung up (myself included) on always exchanging Marriott to Marriott is beyond me.  The Rancho Mirage property is at least 12 years old and is in impeccible condition.  The units were larger and very VERY nicely appointed including 4 bathrobes for the 2 bedroom unit, and it came with a mid-week tidy-up where they washed all the dishes, replenished all the amenities and provided new towels.  If anything, this business with the points has opened our eyes to other exceptional vacation opportunities.   Hoping to trade next time the 2 brm Grande Vista for the new Westin timeshares in Princeville Kauai.


----------



## Art (Mar 24, 2011)

Greg

Since my trade for Ko Olina  is a month earlier than  Adriana's, I  checked  the II  code.  It  is a four letter code.

While this was a regular II trade,  I needed an extra night. I had  no problem getting a Friday night stay in a 2 BR unit for 775  points, a good  use of my 800 point incentive  for joining.  The MOD rate on that night is $427.

A general  bit  of  useful information is that when I was  talking with  my  ownership  adviser,  she was able to add my MR number  to the  week booked through II, as well as to the one night booked through the DC. 

Art


----------



## GregT (Mar 24, 2011)

Art said:


> Greg
> 
> Since my trade for Ko Olina  is a month earlier than  Adriana's, I  checked  the II  code.  It  is a four letter code.
> 
> ...



Art, thanks very much -- good to see Ko Olina being well available and I'm really happy to see good trades being made.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## ada903 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine is also four-letter code TBOV!  Interesting about the four-letter vs. five-letter.  So this looks like an owner deposit!

I still think Marriott will be holding on to all good inventory for DC members until last minute then dump them into II, look at all the last minute stuff in II every morning!



GregT said:


> Adriana, do you mind checking the Unit and seeing if this is a 5 letter code, versus a 4 letter code (which can be checked on II in My History)?
> 
> I'm very curious if the counter-trade week came from Marriott, or from an owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## ada903 (Mar 25, 2011)

Summer weeks in Florida comment - a few months ago I could see a huge number of two bedrooms at Ocean Pointe and Beachplace Towers, summer weeks, multiple dates.  I could see it even with Starwood.  They got booked by now but it looked like big bulk deposits.



jdunn1 said:


> It is very nice to see that trades are still happening.  As somoene who has only been a Marriott owner for less than 7 months, this post is also great because it stresses the importance of putting in a request a year or so ahead of time.  Unfortunately for me, that wasn't possible this year because I didn't own until after the DC rolled out.  Next year, I will be better prepared thanks to the advice of tuggers, though.
> 
> Despite all these great trades, I do not see any summer beach week trades into Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach or even Florida that have come through recently.  There are lots of factors in play, I know -- like most owners using their week this year because of the economy or renting, etc..  However, I've heard from other owners who said summer beach week trades used to be matched within a month or two of deposit as recently as last year but not this year.  If the economy really is the main factor why summer beach week trades are not happening this year, then why did they happen last year when things were even worse?  Though there are many factos beside the DC to consider, all those other facots have always existed and trades still happened.  Now the DC is in play and the summer beach week trades have all but disapeared.
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 25, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> TUGgers will recall that on-going questions have been raised about the current viability of the Marriott preference as well as general questions about how much Marriott inventory is available from II.
> 
> ...



Last week we made a request first exchange request using our week 11, 2012 Grand Chateau 2 bedroom master suite (3 bedroom unit) for a 2 bedroom week 12, 2012 at Desert Springs Villas II. According to the TDI, this was a significant trade up in demand. The exchange was confirmed in less than a week. The exchange request was made at the one year mark.

As far as I'm concerned it's more like mother Marriott has said and less like what the sales staff has been saying. Nothing has really changed.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 25, 2011)

About this quote from ada903:

"Summer weeks in Florida comment - a few months ago I could see a huge number of two bedrooms at Ocean Pointe and Beachplace Towers, summer weeks, multiple dates. I could see it even with Starwood. They got booked by now but it looked like big bulk deposits."

Thanks for this information.  I only gained access to II (because I purchsed my first marriott week) last October.  Since the moment I gained access, I checked II everyday for inventory to Florida and South Carolina for a summer beach week in a two bedroom.  Back then, I was able to see a bunch of studio and one bedroom Ocean Point and Beach Place Tower weeks for summer 2011.  The weeks you mentioned must have been deposited before October of last year or I would have seen them and BOOKED one or two units.  Oh well.  Very good information to have for next year.  There was also a huge bulk deposit of Legends Edge weeks last year, maybe in November or December, I don't remember exactly when.  My family had/has their hearts set on actually being at the beach or I would have booked at Legends Edge.

Good luck to everyone with their pending trade requests.  Hopefully, Marriott releases the summer weeks they are holding for the Carolina resorts sooner than later.  I'm assuming Marriott is holding a bunch of weeks, but based on the recent rash of deposits (some bulk deposits) from Marriott, this seems to be the case.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 27, 2011)

I was just confirmed for a 2BR at Ocean Pointe for 3/18/12 (spring break) Sunday check-in. I had exchanged a 2BR Ocean Pointe 10/29/10. I had an ongoing deposit first exchange. I was pleasantly surprised to get this exchange. I had requested the same week at OP, Marco Island and Canyon Villas. 

I also have a confirmed reservation using DC points for 1BR Canyon Villas for a Saturday check-in for the same week. I will now have to choose


----------



## brigechols (Jun 21, 2011)

Received confirmation today for 3-10 August 2012 exchange into Marriott's Newport Coast using  a Marriott's Grande Vista 2012 spring break week :whoopie:


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 21, 2011)

brigechols said:


> Received confirmation today for 3-10 August 2012 exchange into Marriott's Newport Coast using  a Marriott's Grande Vista 2012 spring break week :whoopie:



Wow, that's a great exchange! Did you use whole 2BR for this?


----------



## brigechols (Jun 21, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Wow, that's a great exchange! Did you use whole 2BR for this?



I used the entire 3 BR.


----------

